# deformazione professionale



## cedro5000

qualcuno sa per favore come si dice "deformazione professionale" in inglese?
Thanks!!!


----------



## TimLA

cedro5000 said:


> qualcuno sa per favore come si dice "deformazione professionale" in inglese?
> Thanks!!!


 
Letteralmente "professional deformation" -
è giusto, ma meglio sarebbe "shaped by one's profession".

...e benvenuto sul forum!


----------



## Emma Neve

Salve!

Potrebbe andare bene anche "professional hazard"?

Ciao, Emma


----------



## cedro5000

Grazie Mille !!!

Professional Hazard e' l'espressione che stavo cercando. 

Ciao


----------



## cedro5000

no no, sono sicuro che si dica cosi'. 
Ho sentito questa espressione un paio di giorni fa' in un ristorante ma poi me ne sono dimenticato.


----------



## cscarfo

"Deformazione professionale" = "rischio professionale"???
Non ci giocherei sopra un centesimo.
Ciao


----------



## stella_maris_74

Il Garzanti dice "professional bias".

Ciao 

dani


----------



## Wanlan

Sì, si dice proprio "professional bias" ;-)


----------



## curiosone

La definizione di “*deformazione professionale*” (secondo la Treccani) è: “*alterazione* del modo di pensare e di comportarsi nella vita reale, dovuta alla ripetizione continua di gesti, atteggiamenti, ragionamenti e sim., nell’esercizio del proprio lavoro. 
Garzanti translates “deformazione professionale” as “*professional bias*,” but I don’t like “bias” used this way, so I looked up the definition of “bias” and “hazard” (in my trusted Collins) and found these definitions (among several) which might (even remotely) fit:
*Bias*: (1) mental tendency or inclinatiion, esp. an irrational preference or prejudice; (5) (statistics) _a latent influence that disturbs an analysis_
*Hazard*: (1) exposure or vulnerability to injury, loss, evil, etc; (5) chance, accident (esp. in the phrase "by hazard"). 
I can see where Garzanti might choose “bias” over “hazard,” but I don’t see any irrational preference or prejudice in “deformazione professionale.” So I looked up “alterazione.” 
Le traduzioni (Garzanti) di “*alterazione*” sono: (1) alteration, change; (2) deterioration; (3) distortion; (4) forging, falsification, counterfeiting; (5) emotion, excitement (or even: disturbed, as in “alterazione psichica”); (6) _mus._: inflecting (of note).
Based on the above, my own translation of “deformazione professionale” would (preferably) be “professional distortion” or “professional disturbance.”


----------



## Peppe77

I have found on internet even this one: "vocational training", "vocational guidance". What do you think about?


----------



## london calling

Peppe77 said:


> I have found on internet even this one: "vocational training", "vocational guidance". What do you think about?


_Vocational training_ is formazione professionale; guidance is advice on what kind of training you should do.

I don't like _professional bias, _(and the fact that it comes from the world's worst dictionary doesn't help!) even if it is the most common translation. The Italian expression is also  vaguely humorous, I would say, as it is after all a play on words, which makes it (in my opinion) very difficult if not impossible to translate properly.

My opinion, of course.


----------



## Peppe77

If we say simply "school education", "job education"...just a try!


----------



## Odysseus54

Peppe77 said:


> If we say simply "school education", "job education"...just a try!



A Pe' - stamo a parla' de 'deformazione', no de 'formazione'.


----------



## CPA

Peppe, questo thread parla di *de*formazione professionale. Qui c'è qualcosa di interessante, anche se non traduce il concetto "in a nutshell".


----------



## AlabamaBoy

I might be tempted to say "lawyer/doctor/engineer mentality."


----------



## curiosone

I just tried looking up "deformazione" by itself (in an old Sansoni dictionary, to avoid Garzanti ) and came up with: "(fig.) distortion, warping.  How about "professional distortion?" 
_
However as a Trekkie I must admit I rather like the term "professional warping" _ _- which I'd rather use to mean "racing around on the job"__
_


----------



## Odysseus54

I think both 'bias' and 'distortion' can work pretty well.  I also think that in AE 'bias' is very often used metaphorically with the meaning it has in statistics, the "latent influence that disturbs an analysis" of Curiosone's #5.


----------



## AlabamaBoy

curiosone said:


> _However as a Trekkie I must admit I rather like the term "professional warping" _ _- which I'd rather use to mean "racing around on the job"_



Of course, you have a Trekkie mentality (professional bias, you know.)


----------



## Peppe77

Bene. Vi ringrazio del chiarimento ma che si parlasse di de-formazione professionale l'avevo capito. Ma  la de-formazione professionale diviene tale a causa di una deformazione avuta precedentemente. Voi mi insegnate che una buona traduzione dall'italiano non andrebbe fatta letteralmente. Il mio era solo un tentativo in questo senso (visto che non ho trovato una traduzione unanime qui...). Immaginavo che non andasse bene comunque.

ES.: E' un avvocato e parla così a causa della sua deformazione professionale -> (He is a lawyer and speaks that way because of his university education)

@Odysseus54: mi fa piacere sapere che conosci il "romano"...


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Peppe77 said:


> (He is a lawyer and speaks that way because of his university education)



He speaks that way because it is a lawyer's point of view/a lawyer's mentality.

EDIT: He speaks that way because he thinks like a lawyer.


----------



## Odysseus54

Peppe77 said:


> Bene. Vi ringrazio del chiarimento ma che si parlasse di de-formazione professionale l'avevo capito. Ma  la de-formazione professionale diviene tale a causa di una deformazione avuta precedentemente. Voi mi insegnate che una buona traduzione dall'italiano non andrebbe fatta letteralmente. Il mio era solo un tentativo in questo senso (visto che non ho trovato una traduzione unanime qui...). Immaginavo che non andasse bene comunque.
> 
> ES.: E' un avvocato e parla così a causa della sua deformazione professionale -> (He is a lawyer and speaks that way because of his university education)
> 
> @Odysseus54: mi fa piacere sapere che conosci il "romano"...




L'esempio che proponi in italiano non e' particolarmente idiomatico, secondo me.  La parola giusta li' sarebbe 'formazione'.  Prova a sostituire e vedra' come fila meglio.


Qui invece non potresti sostituire :

_Giovanni non ti dice mai quello che pensa - e' una deformazione professionale, fa l'avvocato.._

Il termine 'deformazione' implica una deviazione dalla norma in un comportamento , nel metodo di operare del soggetto, nei suoi giudizi ecc ecc.


----------



## zarina71

Io penso che dipenda dall'accezione che si vuole dare all'espressione "deformazione professionale", spesso infatti questa espressione viene utilizzata per indicare una sorta di vizio nell'operare in un determinato modo anche fuori dall'ambito professionale, quindi io renderei questa traduzione con : "Professional vice". Cosa ne dite?


----------



## Einstein

E' un avvocato e parla così a causa della sua deformazione professionale.

He's a lawyer and speaks like one. Possible?


----------



## curiosone

zarina71 said:


> Io penso che dipenda dall'accezione che si vuole dare all'espressione "deformazione professionale", spesso infatti questa espressione viene utilizzata per indicare una sorta di vizio nell'operare in un determinato modo anche fuori dall'ambito professionale, quindi io renderei questa traduzione con : "Professional vice". Cosa ne dite?



Ciao Zarina, and welcome to the Forum!
I imagine that "vice" is directly translated from "vizio" in Italian.  In English it has a more serious and negative connotation than in Italian - more in the sense of crime or sin.

I agree with you that "deformazione professionale" is used for when someone continues to use their "work mentality" outside of the workplace.  It's easy to say "He speaks like a lawyer" (as Einstein indicated).  It isn't quite as easy to paraphrase the concept with other occupations.  What happens is that a person becomes so identified (and saturated) with a certain attitude/mentality at work, that he/she finds himself/herself mechanically doing the same actions outside of work - when it isn't necessary, or even appropriate.  It's also often very funny.

One (classic) comic example is that of Charlot in "Modern Times."  
Another example is my brother the English lit. professor, who got teased/accused (by his siblings) of "red-pencilling" their letters (or at least of "wanting" or "feeling the urge" to correct them).
Yet another example is when, years ago as a student, I worked for two hours a day in the student cafeteria, shredding lettuce (by hand).  I got in the habit of re-shredding any lettuce I came across - even in a sandwich.

In my opinion, "deformazione professionale" is a mechanical (not rational) application (outside the workplace) of what would be normal behavior at work.  It isn't always a question of mentality, but can also simply be a repetitive action.

Perhaps there is no single translation of "deformazione professionale" into English, but the phrasing may need to change according to the context.  "Professional bias" may work for the "deformazione mentale" of lawyers.  "Professional quirk" or (my favorite) "professional distortion" may work better for other jobs.  Maybe we could simply call it the "Modern Times syndrome."


----------



## Pat (√2)

curiosone said:


> One (classic) comic example is that of Charlot in "Modern Times."



Quella non è deformazione professionale, Curio  E' una serie impressionante di tic, lascito devastante della catena di montaggio. Grandissimo film, comunque.

Domanda: perché non va _professional deformation?_ Lo usano anche alla Camera dei Lord  "The professional deformation against which we perhaps have to be most wary is supposing that legislating is the most effective way to achieve our ambitions, and that lawmaking is a precise science which can result in a perfect product".


----------



## london calling

√2 said:


> Domanda: perché non va _professional deformation?_ Lo usano anche alla Camera dei Lord  "The professional deformation against which we perhaps have to be most wary is supposing that legislating is the most effective way to achieve our ambitions, and that lawmaking is a precise science which can result in a perfect product".


Oh well, _noblesse oblige_, as they say!

Mai sentito, ma se lo dicono i pari del regno mi adeguo.

Edit. Momento, però....fammi capire se qui significa quello che significa in italiano... mi stanno venendo dei dubbi...aspettatemi lì, torno subito.

Sono tornata. Sì, mi sembra faccia riferimento alla deformazione professionale così come s'intende in italiano.

.


----------



## Pat (√2)

london calling said:


> Sì, mi sembra faccia riferimento alla deformazione professionale così come s'intende in italiano.



Cinque minuti sulla graticola, sono stata 
Ma è usatissimo nel Regno Unito! Guarda qui: 166 risultati, nientepopodimenoché


----------



## london calling

√2 said:


> Cinque minuti sulla graticola, sono stata
> Ma è usatissimo nel Regno Unito! Guarda qui: 166 risultati, nientepopodimenoché



Non per niente sono il tuo incubo preferito! Se fossi di mestiere un incubo, la mia sarebbe deformazione professionale!

166 hits? Non tantissimi, però direi abbastanza per poter dire che oramai l'usiamo anche noi.


----------



## CPA

If you ask me D), "professional deformation" has been forced on us by the EU, since the French have exactly the same term as the Italians, though I have no idea who coined the neologism. In Brit-speak we usually say "training" rather than "formation". Ehm... yes... well... we used to.


----------



## curiosone

I may even translate it as "_professional deformation_" (because as CPA points out, it's said that way both in French and inItalian, so the majority wins, in my book).  But without wishing to offend any of my British colleagues, I shall NEVER do anything simply because their House of Lords says so.  I am the daughter of TWO revolutions.


----------



## Language Hound

curiosone said:


> Perhaps there is no single translation of "deformazione professionale" into English, but the phrasing may need to change according to the context.



I couldn't agree more.  One of the reasons for the lack of a single translation may be that, at least in the U.S., we don't refer to _deformazione professionale_ that much.  Not to say it doesn't exist though!  Whenever I watch subtitled foreign films, I'm constantly checking the subtitles to see if the translation is accurate:  that is definitely a _deformazione professionale _​(an "_occupational habit_" perhaps).

As CPA rightly points out, the French have the same term ("_déformation professionnelle_").  Some of the translations proposed in the five pages of discussion of that thread are:

_--professional idiosyncrasy
__--occupational habit_
_--professional habit_
_--professional quirk_
_--That's just his job coming out in him_




curiosone said:


> I may even translate it as "_professional deformation_" (because as CPA points out, it's said that way both in French and inItalian



Please don't.   I don't know who your target audience is, but "professional deformation" means nothing in American English.


----------



## Pat (√2)

CPA said:


> If you ask me D), "professional deformation" has been forced on us by the EU, since the French have exactly the same term as the Italians, though I have no idea who coined the neologism. In Brit-speak we usually say "training" rather than "formation". Ehm... yes... well... we used to.



E' roba più vecchia, CPA  
Ho controllato i riferimenti di Wiki, e il sociologo americano Merton, nel 1949, fa effettivamente riferimento alla "professional deformation". Questa la frase originale: "The transition to a study of the negative aspects of bureaucracy is afforded by the application of Veblen's concept of "trained incapacity," Dewey's notion of "occupational psychosis" or Warnotte's view of "professional deformation." (_Social Theory and Social Structure_).
Questo tal Warnotte confused coniò l'espressione _déformation professionnelle_ nel 1937 o giù di lì.


----------



## velisarius

There was a similar thread on the French-English forum, and they came up with the same sort of suggestions. One I liked was "that's lawyers/doctors/for you". More in line with the French expression is the already- mentioned "occupational habit", because it's a twist on "occupational hazard".

"Professional deformation" may be well-known in texts of sociology, but in ordinary English it sounds like the results of some accident in the workplace.


----------



## curiosone

Actually I think in English we'd say something completely different - maybe something like "His job is warping his brain."


----------



## Alessandrino

A seconda dei contesti, secondo me si può utilizzare anche _professional inclination_. _Inclination_ è più neutrale rispetto a _deformazione_, ma - come qualcuno ha fatto notare - _deformazione_ è quasi sempre usato in tono umoristico. Alla fine, mi sembra che _inclination_ sia un buon compromesso e renda il concetto piuttosto bene. Certo, qualcosa si perde per strada, ma non è sempre così, del resto?


----------



## london calling

Alessandrino said:


> A seconda dei contesti, secondo me si può utilizzare anche _professional inclination_. _Inclination_ è più neutrale rispetto a _deformazione_, ma - come qualcuno ha fatto notare - _deformazione_ è quasi sempre usato in tono umoristico.



Dai, _professional inclination_ è un'altra cosa...


----------



## Ref_126

Two more examples from the internet are:

- I told Lynne that I could not form any opinion on someone  based on hearsay (that's the lawyer in me, I  guess)

- Once a lawyer, always a  lawyer. I will ALWAYS find a way to justify  anything


The following citations are  from threads posted elsewhere on Wordreference:

- She's so obsessed with her work  she can't even read a book without picking out the  errors- .

  - "He can't stand people smoking at the next  table."
     "That's what practicing medicine for 20 years does to  you!

  - "That's just his job coming out in  him"


Finally, Oxford Dictionaries have these options listed:

-  Put it down to the job.

- It's a habit that comes from the  job.


----------



## curiosone

Seeing this old discussion pop up lit up a lightbulb in my mind.  I still think that the translation of "deformazione professionale" in English much change according to context (i.e.: there is no single translation that works each time).  But here's another way it might be put:  "professional mindset." (which could also be "professional mentality" - returning to AB's original contribution).


----------



## cicemeni

Qui in Australia sento molto l'espressione _*"be wearing one's teacher/manager/salesman's hat"*_.

Tipo, io organizzo fiere come lavoro. Quando invito i miei amici al mio compleanno e li tampino ogni due giorni perche' mi mandino il loro RSVP e loro mi chiedono di lasciarli respirare, dico loro _*"*Ooops, sorry - just *wearing my exhibition manager's hat*_".

Oppure ho sentito una signora che faceva la ramanzina ad un'amica che le fa_* "*Stop patronising me*" *_e lei _*"*Ow nooo, sorry sorry, didn't mean that. I think I just had* my teacher's hat on"*_.

Make sense?


----------



## tinajane76

We really didn’t have an equivalent expression for it until very recently. A newly accepted word you could use, is “nerdview”, but since it’s still not a widely used term, a lot of people wouldn’t know what you’re talking about. Depending on the context you could also say “to take one’s work home“ to mean that you’re applying your knowledge and expertise from your job (often inappropriately) to your life outside of work. You might say this about a psychiatrist who treats his or her kids like patients instead of their family. For example, “My mom is always trying to psychoanalyze my behavior. She can’t stop taking her work home.”


----------



## london calling

I wouldn't know what nerdview meant...


----------



## Tellure

Dopo aver letto tutto il thread, giusto per la cronaca, e per avere un quadro completo, aggiungo altre traduzioni da dizionari online:

*deformazione professionale*

figurative
professional bias
deformazione - Definizione di deformazione nel Dizionario italiano-inglese - Cambridge Dictionary

*deformazione*

deformazione professionale fig professional bias
deformazione: traduzione in inglese - Dizionari

Stessa traduzione anche su proz.com.

*deformazione*
(Medicine) deformation
questa è deformazione professionale! *that’s how you get when you do this job!*
Traduzione inglese di “deformazione” | Dizionario italiano-inglese Collins

*to have a one-track mind*, soffrire di deformazione professionale
athletics / track


----------



## tinajane76

Yeah, this is a case where we just don’t really have a widely-used concise expression for this expression in English. I also speak German and there are a number of German words and expressions that don’t have tidy English translations.


----------



## london calling

Tellure said:


> Dopo aver letto tutto il thread, giusto per la cronaca, e per avere un quadro completo, aggiungo altre traduzioni da dizionari online:
> 
> *deformazione professionale*
> 
> figurative
> professional bias
> deformazione - Definizione di deformazione nel Dizionario italiano-inglese - Cambridge Dictionary
> 
> *deformazione*
> 
> deformazione professionale fig professional bias
> deformazione: traduzione in inglese - Dizionari
> 
> Stessa traduzione anche su proz.com.


Ne hanno discusso già all'inizio del thread. Non piace a curiosone e non piace neanche a me, perché in inglese è negativo mentre in italiano l'espressione si utilizza spesso come una battuta.


----------



## Mary49

Tellure said:


> *deformazione*
> (Medicine) deformation
> questa è deformazione professionale! *that’s how you get when you do this job!*
> Traduzione inglese di “deformazione” | Dizionario italiano-inglese Collins
> 
> *to have a one-track mind*, soffrire di deformazione professionale
> athletics / track


Queste due accezioni hanno altri significati, diversi da quello di cui si stava parlando: la prima riguarda patologie derivanti da una professione, la seconda significa "avere un chiodo / pensiero fisso".


----------



## Tellure

Mary49 said:


> Queste due accezioni hanno altri significati, diversi da quello di cui si stava parlando: la prima riguarda patologie derivanti da una professione, la seconda significa "avere un chiodo / pensiero fisso".


La prima non mi sembra una traduzione molto "scientifica". 
La seconda, può significare anche "avere un chiodo fisso". C'è il punto e virgola.


----------



## Mary49

ONE-TRACK MIND | definizione, significato - che cosa è ONE-TRACK MIND nel dizionario Inglese - Cambridge Dictionary    "to think about one particular thing and nothing else".
one-track mind: traduzione in italiano - Dizionari   "ragionare a senso unico".
have a one-track mind     "To be consistently fixated on or preoccupied by a particular topic".
Tra questi significati e "deformazione professionale" il nesso è raro; si può avere un chiodo fisso per, ad esempio, per il calcio, senza per questo essere un calciatore oppure per il sesso, senza per questo essere ginecologi o maniaci. 


Tellure said:


> La prima non mi sembra una traduzione molto "scientifica".


L'hai citata tu, non io; del resto c'è "Medicine" tra parentesi.


----------



## Tellure

Tellure said:


> La prima non mi sembra una traduzione molto "scientifica".
> La seconda, può significare anche "avere un chiodo fisso". C'è il punto e virgola.





Mary49 said:


> ONE-TRACK MIND | definizione, significato - che cosa è ONE-TRACK MIND nel dizionario Inglese - Cambridge Dictionary    "to think about one particular thing and nothing else".
> one-track mind: traduzione in italiano - Dizionari   "ragionare a senso unico".
> have a one-track mind     "To be consistently fixated on or preoccupied by a particular topic".
> Tra questi significati e "deformazione professionale" il nesso è raro; si può avere un chiodo fisso per, ad esempio, per il calcio, senza per questo essere un calciatore oppure per il sesso, senza per questo essere ginecologi o maniaci.
> 
> L'hai citata tu, non io; del resto c'è "Medicine" tra parentesi.


Ho riportato delle traduzioni da dizionario. Una traduzione di *to have a one-track mind *è soffrire di deformazione professionale. "Deformazione professionale" ha comunemente il significato che si sta trattando in questa discussione. Allora, è sbagliata la traduzione del dizionario. ??

Edit: la traduzione di "deformazione" in ambito medico è deformation, come ho riportato nel mio post. Nel copiare il testo, non mi sono accorta di quel riferimento, tutto qui. "Deformazione professionale" è altra cosa.


----------



## curiosone

I think we're running around in circles, here.  As LC pointed out (and has already been discussed), the point is that there is a negativity in 'deformation' that doesn't allow for the humor in 'deformazione professionale.'  The most equivalent translation of the humor that I have seen (above) is "That's how you get when you do your job!"  I also rather like the Aussie way of 'putting on one's professional hat'., though I'd use it in an informal setting.  In both cases, the concept is kept light, and does not necessarily make one think of a 'medical deformation' or something negative.  Let's just accept there can be no direct translation. 

If the concept MUST be translated, a way must be found to say it differently (deviating from the original text).  If I were translating, I'd probably consult with the author, to find out whether he can rephrase)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

curiosone said:


> "That's how you get when you do your job!"


That's what we mean, we just choose a more formal wording


----------



## AntonyM

I found the phrase used just as mentioned above on p. 8 of the novel _Rose Rosse per il commissario_, by Regina Assini and Susanna Longo, published by CISQ (ISBN 978-88-7754-904-4). The relevant portions: "Appena fuori dal negozio, il commissario esamina la banconota con attenzione... si stringe nelle spalle sorridendo fra se': 'Vedo proprio misteri dappertutto: e' un chiaro esempio di *deformazione professionale*!'"

My attempt at a simple translation in this context -- "It's an example of a professional hazard."


----------



## Benzene

AntonyM said:


> 'Vedo proprio misteri dappertutto: e' un chiaro esempio di *deformazione professionale*!'"
> My attempt at a simple translation in this context -- "It's an example of a professional hazard."


_I suggest "occupational hazard."

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## AntonyM

Benzene said:


> _I suggest "occupational hazard."
> 
> Bye,
> *Benzene*_


I agree -- "occupational hazard" is more common American usage, and I like it.


----------



## giovannino

I thought “occupational hazard” had been discarded by native speakers in previous posts. It’s a “rischio del mestiere”. An example from the Cambridge Dictionary: “Hearing loss from excessive noise is an occupational hazard for nightclub workers”.


----------



## london calling

giovannino said:


> I thought “occupational hazard” had been discarded by native speakers in previous posts. It’s a “rischio del mestiere”. An example from the Cambridge Dictionary: “Hearing loss from excessive noise is an occupational hazard for nightclub workers”.


Definitely. It doesn't translate 'deformazione professionale' at all .


----------



## Paulfromitaly

If I had to describe the concept in English (and not translate the Italian phrase) I'd say something along the lines of "profession-biased approach".


----------



## london calling

Yes, we would never say that but it's certainly what it means.



Benzene said:


> _I suggest "occupational hazard."
> 
> Bye,
> *Benzene*_


No, that's a completely different kettle of fish. 😊


----------



## CarloBreeze

I tend to agree with Curiosone and others in that there is no generic way of employing the term..I would probably use ´occupational mindset/quirk'
"I can't help spotting mistakes whenever I read anything, after proofreading for 10 years, it's an occupational quirk"



AntonyM said:


> I found the phrase used just as mentioned above on p. 8 of the novel _Rose Rosse per il commissario_, by Regina Assini and Susanna Longo, published by CISQ (ISBN 978-88-7754-904-4). The relevant portions: "Appena fuori dal negozio, il commissario esamina la banconota con attenzione... si stringe nelle spalle sorridendo fra se': 'Vedo proprio misteri dappertutto: e' un chiaro esempio di *deformazione professionale*!'"
> 
> My attempt at a simple translation in this context -- "It's an example of a professional hazard."


"I've become conditioned by my work to the point that I now see mysteries everywhere!"


----------

